

Clear for Mac available 8th November - toadburglar
http://www.macstories.net/news/clear-for-mac-coming-next-week-with-icloud-sync-updated-iphone-app/

======
toadburglar
I understand how much work goes into app development, but I can't help buy
feel $14.99 is a bit steep considering.

I'd much rather just be able to edit a MarkDown nested list via any text
editor. Im on a Mac, no need to reinvent anything, why not let the user's
decide how they manage their lists.

If it were me, I'd have gone the Dropbox route, and just sync a very simple
nested list, and call it a day.

